
SJR : Scientific Journal Rankings - dboles99
http://www.scimagojr.com/journalrank.php
======
lutusp
This ranking scheme appears to rely on citations to a given article in other
articles, which works all right within one field but isn't very effective when
multiple fields are compared. For example, a sociology article with ten
citations isn't remotely comparable to a math or physics article with ten
citations.

Further, the questionable nature of the rankings is apparent from the default
list, in which journals of obvious merit are way down the rankings, below
journals of much less self-evident standing. The journal Cell ranks 7th, and
Nature ranks 14th -- something is clearly wrong.

